# Edible Insects



## binky

Has anyone here ever been trained to eat insects in a survival situation? I'm curious in case I get in a situation where I have no food.


----------



## McPrepared

Is there any nutritional value in eating insects? It would probably be really hard for my to choke down a bug, but maybe if I knew it had a great nutritional value, it wouldn't be so hard!


----------



## Jerseyzuks

Never had to eat one, but from what I have read, stay away from bugs that have very bright colors, obnoxious smells, or extremely bitter tastes.


----------



## twilightbluff

I definitly wouldn't think twice about eating an insect that had an obnoxious smell. What is it about the bright colored ones? Does it mean something specific? I guess you would also want to watch out for the ones with stingers!


----------



## gumby

You wouldn't think twice eh?


----------



## twilightbluff

Okay, okay, so I'll think twice about it.....shoot, I'd probably just tough it out and choke it down if it was the only thing around to eat. They are pretty small afterall!


----------



## Jerseyzuks

twilightbluff said:


> I definitly wouldn't think twice about eating an insect that had an obnoxious smell. What is it about the bright colored ones? Does it mean something specific? I guess you would also want to watch out for the ones with stingers!


Bright colors in nature usually serve as a warning to predators that the potential meal is toxic


----------



## mcbob

Insects are very nutritious. IIRC, crickets, grasshoppers, worms, etc. are nearly 90% protein. Rip off legs and wings if you like, or any other hard, chitinous, fibrous parts that would just be crude fiber, anyway.

Crickets, IMO, are particularly tasty and remind me a bit of black walnuts. I snag and munch them anytime, just because (and to get a rise out of whoever happens to be nearby  ) I fried some in an omelet once, which wasn't great, but it was edible.

The tips on which ones to eat given previously are good. I can think of one exception to the odor rule: squash bugs smell foul, but actually taste like Green Apple Jolly Ranchers. If you're unsure on how it'll taste, just take a little nibble instead of chomping the whole thing.

For more info, Google is your friend
HowStuffWorks "How can I tell if a bug is edible?"


----------



## noodle

Hakuna Matata


----------



## mystery

Are there any kinds of illnesses / diseases that can be contracted from eating grasshoppers?


----------



## crosscanadian

Jerseyzuks said:


> Bright colors in nature usually serve as a warning to predators that the potential meal is toxic


It is amazing to see what nature tells you on it's own.


----------



## The_Blob

mystery said:


> Are there any kinds of illnesses / diseases that can be contracted from eating grasshoppers?


the risk of getting sick from grasshoppers or crickets in the USA is less than in other parts of the world: gently twist off the head & pull out the digestive tract, do NOT eat that because it could have parasites/worms, roast the rest over an open flame & you can have Cajun Crickets. ^_^


----------



## Denny

Man... this thread really bugs me.


----------



## TrailWalker

Tomato Hornworms are delicious.


----------



## Canadian

I've eaten wasps, fruit flies, grasshoppers, and ants. Not much fun and pretty crunchy. But they are good for you.


----------

